# Knee/Shin Pads?



## gren737 (May 10, 2008)

Hey girls, so I just moved to California and will be looking to get into a little more aggressive riding (after doing a Dirt Series Camp next month:thumbsup
When I say aggressive I mean sissy weanie aggressive, not I"m going to take a 10' drop anytime soon.

What are some good knee/shin pads for girls? I'm about 5'8" so I'm trying to figure out what size and what is most comfortable, hard or soft pads? 
I am concerned about them getting in the way when pedaling up hill, so maybe one's that I can put on easily at the top w/out having to take my shoes off?


Suggestions?

Anyone on the Peninsula/SF Bay area interested in showing us around? PS. I am out of shape!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome!

I have been using Fly Racing Knee/Shin guards for about 4 months now and am pretty happy with them. Haven't taken any major spills though. 
They have velcro straps which make them easy on/off. and they stay pretty much where I put em. Like I said, no major crashes though so I can't give you my opinion on that

Fly Racing Knee/Shin Guard - Bike.com

Make sure you make it to the Sea Otter this upcoming weekend!!


----------



## gren737 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, do they have a strap at the top to go around your knees or do they flop around when you pedal?

Definitely planning on heading down to Sea Otter, can't wait!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

They have two straps. One up under the knee and the other above the ankle. 
No flopping around and I have ridden up a lot of hills and walked up more than I want to mention also with these on.
The knee guard itself has no straps but stays in place when I pedal. It just does not bend when my leg is bent up at the upstroke. Hasn't been an issue yet.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Never had any rubbing issues with the straps either and they hold the guards in place well.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear sixsixones (soft shell knee and shin pads). I've worn them for 2 years for dh. I like that the knee pads are not bulky and fit well (and they protect). In the past when testing other products, I found that the one-piece hard shell would slide and they felt enormous. My only critism is the shin pads can get hot (neoprene) but I have the option to remove them and still protect the knees.


----------



## pingey37 (Aug 1, 2011)

I ride mostly XC but and a total beginner. I bought TLD Lopes pads, not really realizing how overkill they are. That being said, they have really really good protection in a wide range of sizes (I'm 5'1" and wear XS). They don't rub and stay put pretty well with plenty of pedaling. They're a tad warm, but I feel like any full protection knee pad will be warm. 

Now I'm looking for something a little more tame and appropriate. I still fall a LOT (I try hard  ) so I think knee pads are a good idea. I'm looking at the TLD Knee/Shin Guard KG 5450. Anyone tried these? Are they still overkill? I think I'm more concerned about slamming a pedal into my shin (which I did once early in learning, hence the HUGE pads) than injuring my knees, although I've seen some nasty knee injuries so think it's not a bad idea.

Help please!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If you are looking for knee/shin protection for XC then I recommend G-Form
They slip on like a sleeve and do work to absorb impact.
They fit snuggly. They are available in a range of sizes.
I 've used them over the winter mainly during rides on ice. I had one wipeout and the pads actually worked to absorb the impact when I landed on my knees

Home - G-Form LLC

There is a thread devoted to these in the Apparel -protection forum

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/g-form-pads-702620.html


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

my wife's been using Raceface Khyber knees for past 2 seasons without any issues. they stay in place and are comfortable for her. she's 5'3" so was important to get the right sizing as most 'small' sizes of other knee pads were just too big. given your size (5'8") you might have more choices, but FWIW the Raceface Kyhber knees are working fine for her riding (mostly cross country, but plenty of technical riding that has had its share of falls and yet pads have stayed in place for good protection and aren't a hindrance to pedaling for hours). for serious downhill or more aggressive all mountain riding, you should check out POCs.


----------



## megannicole (Jan 9, 2010)

I finally found my dream knee/shin pads. My legs are so pleased with me.

Troy Lee Designs // Lopes Combo Knee Guards. They have a soft knee pad and a hard shin that can be removed, so if you're doing some less aggressive riding and don't need both, you can just detach the shins. But when you do feel like hitting that big drop, throw the shins back on. They are the first knee/shins that actually fit BOTH my knee AND shin (what a concept!), and don't move around at all. There's a fair amount of protection in the back as well, so that's a bonus for when I catch my calf with my pedal.

For size reference, I'm 5'7", and wear a small.


----------



## gren737 (May 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the great replies, it looks like there are a ton of choices! I've un-buried a pair of low end fox combo pads that don't strap over the top of the knee, but will do the job for now until I can save up for some of the pricier ones that look like the ticket for the long run. (I originally bought and used them for street hockey!)
I recently just got a Nomad that I am thrilled about I've put ~35 miles on it in the past week and I can't wait to log some more miles!

See you on the trails!


----------

